# Kungaloosh



## Darwen1 (26. November 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin Koch und möchte gerne die Rezepte ab 400 haben und überhaupt auf 400 kommen.
Mein Problem ist, dass das einzige Rezept das noch gelb ist das festmahl ist für das man so viele mats braucht.
Nun habe ich mal auf buffed rezepte geguckt und neben dem rezept fürs festessen noch das für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefunden. Das wäre auch gelb und kostet nur mats vom Händler. Jedoch ist keine Angabe wo man das Rezept erlernen kann, da es anscheinend kein rezept gibt(also drop/q-Belohnung etc.) sondern einen Lehrer geben muss.
Manche kennen das Getränk von eienr q im Sholazarbecken und die habe ich auch gemacht, aber kein lehrer ders mir beibringt.
Dass es das rezept nicht gibt ist auch ausgeschlossen, da in dem Achievemnt Der Nordendgourmet das Getränk aufgeführt ist zum kochen.

Falls jemand weiß wo es das Rezept zu lernen gibt wäre ich dankbar es zu erfahren.


----------



## AngusD (27. November 2008)

Auf Kochkunst 400 zu kommen, ist gar kein Problem. Dazu brauchst du keine gelben Rezepte. Das geht auch prima mit grünen Rezepten.

Such dir irgendein Rezept aus und farme die nötigen Zutaten. Ich habe mir z.B. ein paar Wildlachse geangelt und sie zu Geräucherter Lachs verarbeitet. Damit kam ich locker über die magische Grenze von 400.

WoWHead.com - Kungaloosh Rezept: In den Kommentaren meint einer, daß es das Rezept entweder als Drop oder als "Belohnung" der Kochdaily gibt. Auch taucht es noch als Erfolg auf.


----------



## Darwen1 (27. November 2008)

OK vielen Dank für die Antwort. Kochdaily kann natürlich sein... dann muss ich halt mats farmen gehen schade^^


----------



## Ektomorph (28. November 2008)

Darwen1 schrieb:


> OK vielen Dank für die Antwort. Kochdaily kann natürlich sein... dann muss ich halt mats farmen gehen schade^^



Tja, die Daily muss man so oder so machen um kochen zu skillen, denn bald braucht man "nordische Gewürze" als Zutat, und die gibts nur bei der Daily....asaik


----------



## hakuku (7. April 2009)

ich bin nun auch schon 1 Woche auf der Suche nach dem Rezept 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe diese Quest im Becken auch gemacht, aber kein Rezept bekommen; im Netz findet man nur Vermutungen.

da ist von einem "angeschwemmten Magier" in der Kanallistaion die Rede, den man nur ansprechen muß --- den Kerl finde ich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die daily Kochquest mache ich immer, aber da droppt - glaube ich - sicher das Rezept nicht.

PLS HELP, danke


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. April 2009)

hakuku schrieb:


> ich bin nun auch schon 1 Woche auf der Suche nach dem Rezept
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32516


Mann, der ist doch nicht zu übersehen - geh in die Kanalistation die Gänge ab, bei einem Gang hinter einem Gitter liegt der am Boden.

Such einfach nach dem ? auf de rMinimap.


----------



## Vrost (8. April 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Mann, der ist doch nicht zu übersehen - geh in die Kanalistation die Gänge ab, bei einem Gang hinter einem Gitter liegt der am Boden.
> Such einfach nach dem ? auf de rMinimap.



Ok, fast richtig. Der angeschwemmte Magier hat ein "!" über dem Kopf. Er liegt in der Kanalisation hinter einem Gitter im nördlichen Teil.

Und bevor nun alle Köche flamen, dass sie ihn nicht finden: Das *Rezept* ist MIN-Lvl -75. Das "!" und *spawnt* erst *nach Lvl-Up 75* als Quest. 
Meine Chars unter 75 können den Mage trotz Kochen >400 nicht anlabern. Ab welchem Kochskill die Q machbar ist weiss ich nicht, da meine Chars alle
kochen können und ich dank Angeln keine Köche unter 400+ habe. 

Hoffe wohl gedient zu haben. Chefkoch Vrist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tm.bb (13. April 2009)

Man muß auf jeden Fall im Sholazarbecken bei Nessingwary die Kungalosh-Quest abgeschlossen haben.


----------

